

Ask HN: SF is full of apartments with asbestos. Will we get cancer? - oakaz

I&#x27;m one of those living in an old apartment with asbestos. It has been 2 years. Will I get cancer?
======
nickler
No. It is the removal of asbestos and the dust it produces that is the danger.

------
wulfgarpro
Yes

